# Buying road trip 31/03/2016



## Whanno (Mar 26, 2016)

Afternoon, my wife and I are about to undertake a property search road trip around central Portugal. If anyone is aware of any properties around €50,000 euros around lakes, mountains etc. Would be very grateful for any info. <SNIP>

Thank you so much,

Wayne


----------

